# use Marble as baskin stone



## Problem Child (Aug 13, 2018)

So got a nice size slab of marble which i was gonna cut down&bulid Optimus a marble hut. Then realized i dont have tha right blade 2 cut da ****&dont wanna take a hammer 2 it. So my plans is just 2 use it as a basking stone. So my question is does anyone know if i can safely go ahead &place it in his baskin spot. I only ask cuz i do know marble&granite is used as a baking stone sometimes.


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 14, 2018)

Marble is just smoothed rock, so I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be safe.


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 14, 2018)

EnjoysWine
Yea i got figured out But i greatly appreciate yo lil bit of info. How old is yo tegu


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 14, 2018)

Hey, no problem.

I've got a Red Tegu named Ruby. She is just 11 weeks old.


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 14, 2018)

Oh 4sho is she only reptile&nice name by tha way can i see a pic


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 15, 2018)

Problem Child said:


> Oh 4sho is she only reptile&nice name by tha way can i see a pic



Sure, here's Ruby eating some ground chicken:


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 15, 2018)

Is ruby a piccy eater? Cuz my son optimus will only eat certain food. No matter how i fix it 4 him
Here pics of Optimus


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 15, 2018)

Problem Child said:


> Is ruby a piccy eater? Cuz my son optimus will only eat certain food. No matter how i fix it 4 him
> Here pics of Optimus


I think that's pretty normal. I get this ground chicken mixture that has the bones ground in, and Ruby loves that. She also eats liver and pinky mice quite well. Egg she eats, but not as well as those meat items. Ruby also like berries and some other fruit. Doesn't really like veggies so much so I don't give her veggies that often.


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 15, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> I think that's pretty normal. I get this ground chicken mixture that has the bones ground in, and Ruby loves that. She also eats liver and pinky mice quite well. Egg she eats, but not as well as those meat items. Ruby also like berries and some other fruit. Doesn't really like veggies so much so I don't give her veggies that often.


Yea optimus will eat hard boiled yoke covered in quil eggs .Pinkies some fruits he loves grapes .But i can not get him 2 eat any meat .I tried turkey chiccen salmon ect&he refuses evertime


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 15, 2018)

Ruby hasn't been interested in fish either. Maybe try different meats, and try some that have more fat (i.e. not lean meat). Another good thing to try is raw chicken liver because it is full of that bloody stuff, which I assume is really tasty for a Tegu.


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 15, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> Ruby hasn't been interested in fish either. Maybe try different meats, and try some that have more fat (i.e. not lean meat). Another good thing to try is raw chicken liver because it is full of that bloody stuff, which I assume is really tasty for a Tegu.


Yea i cant seem 2 find liver&other **** as well .


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 15, 2018)

Problem Child said:


> Yea i cant seem 2 find liver&other **** as well .


It can be a bit tricky to find. Ask at butcher shops, or any grocery store with a good meat department.


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 15, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> It can be a bit tricky to find. Ask at butcher shops, or any grocery store with a good meat department.


Ok 4sho will do dat homey. Where you from.


----------



## EnjoysWine (Aug 15, 2018)

I live in Ontario, Canada. Near Toronto. Where do you live?


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 15, 2018)

EnjoysWine said:


> I live in Ontario, Canada. Near Toronto. Where do you live?


Im from da great Northwest. Washington state 2 c exact .


----------

